# Orphan Espresso Lido 2 hand grinder - fine enough ?



## andyt23

Morning all,

you may have noticed that the OE Lido 2 is now available for pre-order.

http://www.oehandgrinders.com/LIDO-2_c_23.html

Before I jump in a nab one of these gorgeous looking things, I need to know that it's going to grind fine enough for my Gaggia Classic.

I'm only grinding for a double every other morning, 3 on a thursday, maybe half a dozen over a weekend. I'm happy with the labour side of things (should be a pleasure to use), and of course the price when compared to a machine like the mignon (which I'd be saving for if I was getting a machine), but will the Lido 2 go fine enough to be my main espresso grinder?

I think it sounds like it will from what I can find out, but I'd like a more-expert-than-me opinion on it first before ordering - just don't all go off and order them and leave me without!!

thanks (did I mention it looks gorgeous?!)


----------



## Neill

I don't think it's actually available yet. Also don't forget taxes and delivery on that price if you're importing. There's the made by knock grinder too which seems to go fine enough for espresso according to some of the guys over on home barista.


----------



## aaronb

Anticipated shipping March 1st


----------



## oracleoftruth

Ooh it does look very pretty. I *think* I still prefer the hausgrind from knock but it's close. As Neill said, the knock one is quite a bit cheaper once you add U.S delivery and import duties to the Lido2. Maybe they'll do a wooden classic to match...


----------



## Mrboots2u

There is thread of HB where a couple of people are beta testing it ( search lido 2 beta testing ) , think they will be going through drop espresso with it .


----------



## Charliej

The Made by Knock Hausgrind uses the same burrs as the Lido 1 and 2, is know becoming a known quantity and is made in the UK. As the others have said don't forget that on top of the $175 plus carriage you will also end up paying VAT at 20% and import duty plus a handling charge from the courier or royal mail, and if there are any issues with it you would have to send it back to the USA, and on it's return it could quite likely incur those charges again, whereas the Hausgrind starts at £120.

However, you could get a used MC2 for less than either which would be fine until you can afford something better, as long as you didn't need to change grind size between brewed and espresso.

Point of interest: the Lido 1 and 2 and the Hausgrind all use the same burrs as an MC2.


----------



## Mrboots2u

We gone from the the lido 2 to the mc2 in 6 posts ........


----------



## DavidBondy

And if you REALLY want the Rolls Royce of hand grinders you can do what I did and buy the ROSCO (or ROSCO MINI) from Portaspresso. It will grind from rocks to Turkish. Feels and looks wonderful. Works brilliantly.

David


----------



## andyt23

Charliej said:


> The Made by Knock Hausgrind uses the same burrs as the Lido 1 and 2, is know becoming a known quantity and is made in the UK. As the others have said don't forget that on top of the $175 plus carriage you will also end up paying VAT at 20% and import duty plus a handling charge from the courier or royal mail, and if there are any issues with it you would have to send it back to the USA, and on it's return it could quite likely incur those charges again, whereas the Hausgrind starts at £120.


I'm interested in this bit Charlie - hadn't considered the import problems/cost, so that leads me to consider the made by knock grinder.

I hadn't seen their website before and didn't realise they did one (I'd just heard of their tampers on here). The price is certainly more appealing, and the wood looks gorgeous. It would fit in my tiny kitchen too !

If there is a hand grinder that will grind fine enough for my Classic, then that's what I'd like to go for. Will the Hausgrind do the job?

Once I have it dialled in will it stay put or is it likely to drift over time - I'd keep it just for espresso.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Charliej said:


> and if there are any issues with it you would have to send it back to the USA, and on it's return it could quite likely incur those charges again


Would they not qualify for Returned Goods Relief as the 'goods' were in free circulation with all duties and taxes paid when they were exported from the EU?


----------



## Charliej

Geordie Boy said:


> Would they not qualify for Returned Goods Relief as the 'goods' were in free circulation with all duties and taxes paid when they were exported from the EU?


In theory yes it would, but we all know what happens to theory when those money grabbing barstewards get that hands on something for the average person.


----------



## Geordie Boy

But the paperwork will back up that the goods have gone back for repair. Legally there is no right by customs to charge VAT on the returned repaired goods (no idea about the postage cost though)


----------



## aaronb

I once ordered an item of clothing from USA and the sizing guide was off so had to return it for another size.

Had to pay the UPS driver cash to cover customs and UPS fee of £10 both times. After filling out a long form, providing proof of postage of the return and waiting about 6 weeks I got the original tax back. No refund of the £10 fee.


----------



## GlennV

Charliej said:


> The Made by Knock Hausgrind uses the same burrs as the Lido 1 and 2,
> 
> ...
> 
> Point of interest: the Lido 1 and 2 and the Hausgrind all use the same burrs as an MC2.


Actually that's not entirely correct, the lido 1 and 2 use different burrs for example, seehttp://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/orphan-espresso-lido-2-hand-grinder-t27131-110.html#p325724

http://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/orphan-espresso-lido-2-hand-grinder-t27131-110.html#p325724

I'm not sure either manufacturer has stated precisely which burrs they use.


----------



## Charliej

GlennV said:


> Actually that's not entirely correct, the lido 1 and 2 use different burrs for example, seehttp://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/orphan-espresso-lido-2-hand-grinder-t27131-110.html#p325724
> 
> I'm not sure either manufacturer has stated precisely which burrs they use.


I know Peter said it was the same as one of the Lido burr sets, I did notice from that linked thread that the parts for the Lido are being machined in China/Taiwan whereas the Knock is being machined by people here in the UK which ,for me, would be the clincher as I'd rather support a homegrown product.


----------



## DavidBondy

+1 for buying British! I did the next best thing and bought designed and made in Australia!

DB


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> +1 for buying British! I did the next best thing and bought designed and made in Australia!
> 
> DB


Well I guess that kind of counts as home grown for me too having 2 passports one being Aussie lol


----------



## Mike_Bike

I've just pre ordered one to replace my lido 1.


----------



## MWJB

I thought I read that the Lido 2 burrs were made by Rossi in Italy. Outsourcing to Taiwan is probably inevitable when trying to break out of the niche market to ...er, a slightly bigger, slightly less niche market? ;-)

Even with duty & shipping the difference between Lido 2 & MBK shouldn't be big enough to make a significant impact. The Lido 2 holds more beans, but this may not be relevant to most users.


----------



## andyt23

Charliej said:


> ...the Knock is being machined by people here in the UK which ,for me, would be the clincher as I'd rather support a homegrown product.


Me too, I didn't know it existed. I'd much rather buy homegrown, for all the reasons mentioned

Can anyone say if the Hausgrind will do a capable job of grinding fine enough for espresso in a Classic? I only need low production so the manual nature doesn't bother me


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> Well I guess that kind of counts as home grown for me too having 2 passports one being Aussie lol


I've also got two but mine are British and Irish! Always handy having another nationality!!

DB


----------



## Charliej

MWJB said:


> I thought I read that the Lido 2 burrs were made by Rossi in Italy. Outsourcing to Taiwan is probably inevitable when trying to break out of the niche market to ...er, a slightly bigger, slightly less niche market? ;-)
> 
> Even with duty & shipping the difference between Lido 2 & MBK shouldn't be big enough to make a significant impact. The Lido 2 holds more beans, but this may not be relevant to most users.


Highly unlikely to be made by Rossi and Rossi/Brasilia went bust in 2012, from HB they seem to be made by a company called Italmill


----------



## andyt23

Aaaand... Will the Lido 2 or Hausgrind grind fine enough for my Gaggia Classic . . . ?


----------



## DavidBondy

andyt23 said:


> Aaaand... Will the Lido 2 or Hausgrind grind fine enough for my Gaggia Classic . . . ?


Almost certainly. They will all grind as fine as Turkish I am sure!

DB


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Aaaand... Will the Lido 2 or Hausgrind grind fine enough for my Gaggia Classic . . . ?


There are some people using it for occasional espresso shots on HB , I suspect not as their main grinder though.

i think there are a couple people on the forum who have the hausgrind , but are using it for brewed predominantly .


----------



## MWJB

Charliej said:


> Highly unlikely to be made by Rossi and Rossi/Brasilia went bust in 2012, from HB they seem to be made by a company called Italmill


Liquidated stock perhaps? On other forums Doug & Barb have confirmed Rossi burrs, no direct involvement with Italmill, but things change.


----------



## GlennV

MWJB said:


> Liquidated stock perhaps? On other forums Doug & Barb have confirmed Rossi burrs, no direct involvement with Italmill, but things change.


You may be thinking of the fact that the OE Pharos uses a 68mm burrset manufactured for the Brasilia/Rossi MC (probably by Italmill). Italmill also manufacture a version of the ubiquitous 38mm burrset which may or may not be used in the Lido 1 and hausgrind as well as the MC2. The Lido 2 uses a 40mm burrset though, and Italmill don't list anything of that size.

They'll all grind fine enough for espresso!


----------



## rodabod

I used to use a second hand Zassenhaus with my Classic. Cost about £20. Still use it at work for Aeropress.


----------

